# Please help identify this fish



## Tobias Funke (5 mo ago)

I ordered some fish from an online retailer a while ago and I think this guy got included on accident. He has become one of my favorite fish because of the way he hovers like a hummingbird and often rests on the gravel, logs or rocks with his fins, propped up and looking around. I would like to order more but can't figure out for sure what breed it is. Could anyone help identify this for me? Thanks so much.

Tobias


----------



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

This looks very much like a SAE or Siamese Algae Eater.


----------



## Tobias Funke (5 mo ago)

KeeperOFnano said:


> This looks very much like a SAE or Siamese Algae Eater.


Thank you very much for the input. Upon researching your suggestion, it appears as though Siamese Algae Eaters have 2 small barbs near their mouths, this fish does not. I have considered a flying fox, a pencil fish, these look similar as well but there are some minor differences.

The most unique thing about this fish is how it chills on the bottom, almost more than he swims around, I can't seem to confirm that any other fish that look similar have this behavior as well. 

Here is a closer look at the mouth:


----------



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

Yes I agree now, flying fox seems the more likely. These, sae and cae are so close in looks lol


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

it is a nice looking fish


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

It look like a Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus (flying fox fish). You've got a beautiful specimen right there. Super awesome you got he/she for free. Lol


----------



## Tobias Funke (5 mo ago)

I thought a flying fox had 4 barbs around the mouth, this fish has no barbs. I'm still having doubts about the name of the fish.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

I retract my above statement. 
This is Characidium fasciatum, the darter characin, is a fish in the family Characidae.
-Wikipedia
Did a photo search of just the fish and this popped up. Look it up. It looks just like your fish!!


----------



## Tobias Funke (5 mo ago)

Yes! There it is. This is definitely the fish. Thank you so much. It's funny, I even emailed the online web store that accidentally sent me the fish, they had no idea what it was either.

I see that it is for sale in a couple spots online, if anyone sees this fish for sale locally or otherwise, I would highly recommend grabbing one, they're very entertaining and great in a community tropical aquarium. Thanks again, and have a good one.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tobias Funke said:


> Yes! There it is. This is definitely the fish. Thank you so much. It's funny, I even emailed the online web store that accidentally sent me the fish, they had no idea what it was either.
> 
> I see that it is for sale in a couple spots online, if anyone sees this fish for sale locally or otherwise, I would highly recommend grabbing one, they're very entertaining and great in a community tropical aquarium. Thanks again, and have a good one.


Most definitely welcome. Took me a few hours to find it but once I did it looked just like your picture. I wish you luck with your new friend.


----------

